# Alex Lifeson’s country home



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice digs ...
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...s-country-home/article13545914/?from=13545711


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I could live in this room....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice shack Alex!

I'm suprised that the music room seemed pretty subdude,
though it still looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks lame compared to my home. Oh, wait, I meant my home looks like a pile of dung compared to his. That's one fancy abode.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What I don't like is the natural looking outside in contrast the the chrome/red/shiney inside. A red kitchen is not one I would hang out in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

greco said:


> I could live in this room....


I'd prefer to die in that room. lol.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice place, but not my style. It seems cold and institutional, not warm and homey.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. Not entirely to my tastes, but very classy. Given his (I assume) buying power, it's not too over the top. Nice geographic setting.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> Very nice. Not entirely to my tastes, but very classy. Given his (I assume) buying power, it's not too over the top. Nice geographic setting.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I have a feeling this place was built for the wife more than anything. She seems to have had a lot of fun with the interior designer here


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suppose Alex can have pretty much any home he imagines.

I watched a documentary about the Snakes and Arrows tour, sort of a look at the entire day of a show from the crew's perspective.

I'm glad the boys are rich. They earned it and quite frankly if the comments and sentiments of the crew and support staff they have are any indication, they did it in a respectful and professional manner. They seem like genuinely down to earth people.

I suspect they also have nice cottages.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that would be my guess too.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

What's that sticking out from some of the rooftop edges?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The cellar is right next to this room?
View attachment 3943


Now, that is a music room (without a 3 & 5 year old!!!)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Other than the wine cellar, it isn't my taste at all....looks more like Mobys Manhattan condo than a country house.
even the music room is sterile and lacks mojo. Kinda like Alex's recent playing, lol. More like a music agents office.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Other than the wine cellar, it isn't my taste at all....


Same here...but I can almost imagine the taste(s) in that wine cellar. 

I say almost, because I'm quite sure that I couldn't emotionally justify the expense for almost any of the wines. That would be for one bottle, let alone several of the same. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nah .. you'd be fine in that wine cellar...



greco said:


> Same here...but I can almost imagine the taste(s) in that wine cellar.
> 
> I say almost, because I'm quite sure that I couldn't emotionally justify the expense for almost any of the wines. That would be for one bottle, let alone several of the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

greco said:


> I could live in this room....


I showed this pic to my wife. Five seconds later she came into my computer room with a guitar and told me to get practicing, lol. I think she was serious.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the house. Modern design but I think it fits fine in the setting. Love all the natural light........the kitchen is a bit gawdy though!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I showed this pic to my wife. Five seconds later she came into my computer room with a guitar and told me to get practicing, lol. I think she was serious.


Hahahaha....Thanks for the morning laugh!! 

Your wife appears to have practicality and priority totally sorted out. 
You, my friend, have a LOT of practicing ahead of you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can practice everyday for hours but the only way she is getting a wine cellar like that would be a Lotto 649 win. She has a better chance at that, lol.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Other than the wine cellar, it isn't my taste at all....looks more like Mobys Manhattan condo than a country house.
> even the music room is sterile and lacks mojo.


+1

It's a beatifully designed home with lots of natural light, however the overall feel is quite urban and seems somewhat out of place with the setting. This being said, kudos to Mr. & Mrs. Lifeson for not doing something incredibly over the top, kinda makes me feel good to know that our homegrown rockstars are a little more grounded.


----------

